# Hamilton H705450.... verification



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Really want a hamilton..... planning on bidding on this one, does it look legit guys?

pics posted by the seller

here are the pics of the face and movement

















thanks again


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, it looks legit.

The only thing is that the hourly lume pips cover some of the minute numerals. It would annoy me slightly... But I still think it's perfectly legit.


----------



## bhuttman (Apr 22, 2015)

Those lume pips do look a little large, but might just be a model update from year to year. Here's a few pics of mine (wearing it right now), along with a stock photo of one...


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

marv524 said:


> Really want a hamilton..... planning on bidding on this one, does it look legit guys?
> 
> pics posted by the seller
> 
> ...


Is this an old model? The regulator and the shock protection look different than other 2824-2's I've seen. Almost looks like the arm is missing.

Never mind, it may be this one. Does it hack?

Swiss Made, 25 Jewels; Incabloc
(without hack feature and excenter regulator)


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Without looking at it in details of the Watch there are some signs that are consistent with previous known dodgey eBay sales of this watch - in particular the tire track silicon strap on a 42mm khaki auto has popped up numerous times in the past. Let buyer beware.


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hmm, OK, that's interesting. I wasn't aware of that. Combined with the rest of the inconsistensies noted in this thread I'd probably buy it elsewhere then.

@marv524, how much was the watch on eBay? Jomashop has a Hamilton sale going on right now, it might be a better deal: Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Men's Watch H70555533 - Jomashop


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The tire tread silicon strap is not original and no one in their right mind would ever pair it with this watch, at least imo. The weird thing is it keeps popping up on eBay under different seller ids.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> The tire tread silicon strap is not original and no one in their right mind would ever pair it with this watch, at least imo. The weird thing is it keeps popping up on eBay under different seller ids.


If the watch is a knock-off, they'll probably just use the cheapest Chinese strap they can find :-/


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

and another thing, just curious, what does this sticker found on the case cover mean? i see it in many hamilton watches and others...

*pic borrowed from the internet:*


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

marv524 said:


> and another thing, just curious, what does this sticker found on the case cover mean? i see it in many hamilton watches and others...
> 
> *pic borrowed from the internet:*


Mine didn't come with that


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

DON'T BUY!!!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 5 Hamiltons but none came with that sticker. Perhaps its a vendor added item?

A side-by-side comparison of my 7 year-old Khaki Field Auto 42mm (I am certain it is the real deal because it was purchased from an AD and have been to the service center without issues related to it being a fake) clearly reveals that there are major differences:








More noticeable differences:

1. Different shock absorption system
2. Regulation mechanism also different
3. Text on both the rotor and the caseback are a lot crisper on mine
4. Text on rotor is NOT gold


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

marv524 said:


> and another thing, just curious, what does this sticker found on the case cover mean? i see it in many hamilton watches and others...
> 
> *pic borrowed from the internet:*


Expiration date


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

If this is a real watch, this is the first time I've seen a Swiss watch not bragging about it being Swiss on the dial. Hell, I've seen crappy $100 Quartz feature-less watches bragging about it being SWISS MADE.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

6R15 said:


> If this is a real watch, this is the first time I've seen a Swiss watch not bragging about it being Swiss on the dial. Hell, I've seen crappy $100 Quartz feature-less watches bragging about it being SWISS MADE.


Well, I have 2 Khaki Fields and neither one says Swiss Made on the dial. It says it on the caseback. Here's an example. A 42 mm Khaki (not my picture, it's from the "let's see your Hamiltons" thread


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

tinknocker said:


> Well, I have 2 Khaki Fields and neither one says Swiss Made on the dial. It says it on the caseback. Here's an example. A 42 mm Khaki (not my picture, it's from the "let's see your Hamiltons" thread


That's right - the field auto doesn't have "Swiss Made" printed on the dial. As the dial closely resembles the H3 and its U.S. (Etc.) military history, they probably decided to not include that on this model. Plus I'm not sure where they could have put it without messing up the second markers


----------



## easears (Apr 21, 2016)

ok i did a little research on this mainly because i got duped and bought a fake Hamilton H705450 from a guy in Hong Kong. thought that if the movement was seen through the back it must be legit right, wrong. in actuality the movement is an ETA-2840 which is a movement ETA makes exclusively for automatic swatch watches. also you can buy a reproduction case like the one you have pictured on eBay. not sure where they get the oscillating wheel but you can buy a repro case with a blue dial without movement on eBay for 70.00. i paid 200.00 for my fake that was essentially built with a 70.00 case and dial and a movement that is normally put in a swatch watch. ETA-2840 21/23 jewels 21,600bpm. maybe not a terrible fake but he also put on a fake hamilton branded leather strap. these are al over eBay and the best way to tell is the gold lettering on the oscillating wheel the lack of 331 number underneath the 6.

hope this helps


----------



## atanas (Oct 29, 2016)

Like the watch in your pics, some Hamilton models currently for sale on Amazon (HML-H70455533, H64455533, H70455733, links below) do not say "SWISS MADE" on the face. Why is that? Are they still legit?

OK, as a n00b I can't post links. But you get my point.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

easears said:


> ok i did a little research on this mainly because i got duped and bought a fake Hamilton H705450 from a guy in Hong Kong. thought that if the movement was seen through the back it must be legit right, wrong. in actuality the movement is an ETA-2840 which is a movement ETA makes exclusively for automatic swatch watches. also you can buy a reproduction case like the one you have pictured on eBay. not sure where they get the oscillating wheel but you can buy a repro case with a blue dial without movement on eBay for 70.00. i paid 200.00 for my fake that was essentially built with a 70.00 case and dial and a movement that is normally put in a swatch watch. ETA-2840 21/23 jewels 21,600bpm. maybe not a terrible fake but he also put on a fake hamilton branded leather strap. these are al over eBay and the best way to tell is the gold lettering on the oscillating wheel the lack of 331 number underneath the 6.
> 
> hope this helps


Actually, the ETA 2840 is/was quite commonly used in a lot of "high grade" reps/fakes, so they're not exclusively made for Swatches and have been available to third parties for some time. They were produced as budget movements and are no where near the quality of the 2824-2 that is in the genuine Khaki Field autos. I have tested a couple of 2840's and tried to regulate them as best as I could without much success at achieving the sort of accuracy of elaboré grade ETAs.

The blue dial would have been a dead giveaway though - why did you even go through with it?

As for the location of the seller, that can be faked too. I've bought items from sellers who state that they are in Hong Kong but either the packages end up coming from mainland China or the seller refuses to sell to me because HK (where I am) is a location a lot of Chinese sellers refuse to sell/send to (for some strange reason) - I've even questioned why they say they cannot sell to me because my location was classed as risky when we are in the same location and of course, I was ignored.

As always, buy from official sources if possible or buy the seller. If budget is an issue, there are always proven reliable resellers like Ashford that do a great deal.


----------

